
Ask HN: Recommendations for point and click web scraper - chadcmulligan
My brother wants to do some web scraping and wants a non programming interface (he has a betting system he wants to automate :-) ), I was thinking a point and click interface. The ideal solution would extract to a spreadsheet on a schedule and added bonus run from a command line. He&#x27;s not a programmer but does excel and some SQL, I recommended using Python but he&#x27;s not keen on that - are there any web scrapers that you can just click and set up automatic schedules that people would recommend?<p>A google turned up these two which seem reasonable but a recommendation would be nice<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.grepsr.com<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.webscraper.io<p>Thanks
======
mswen
I have used a service from Octoparse for one of my clients. it costs them a
little under $100 a month. Pretty easy to set up. Runs in the cloud and then
downloads to client database 2 or 3 times a day. After a couple of problems
early on it has been pretty reliable.

I know they have a trial or freemium version that might be sufficient for your
brother. It won't run in the cloud but rather from your brother's local
machine.

~~~
chadcmulligan
Thanks I'll mention it to him, the free one might do the job - I think $100 a
month might give him pause.

